# Getting to Crumlin Hospital from Heuston



## sandrat (28 May 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a bus from heuston station that goes anywhere near Crumlin Hospital? I am due to go up there on Tuesday and was thinking of taking the train rather than driving. Would it be easier to just get a taxi? Bearing in mind I will have a 1 year old with me.


----------



## runner (28 May 2009)

You could take the LUAS up as far as Crumlin Bridge on the Canal. Its only a short (1mile) taxi from there I think.


----------



## vandriver (28 May 2009)

You can check www.dublinbus.ie but I couldn't see a direct route.There is always a huge availability of taxis on the rank so thats probably the way to go.


----------



## Ham Slicer (28 May 2009)

Walk up Stevens lane (relatively steep) which is across the road from station.  You'll get the 123 bus from there which leaves you outside hosp although you'll have to walk around the hosp to entrance.


----------



## sandrat (28 May 2009)

Ah i know that hill, i used to cycle up it!


----------



## Hillsalt (28 May 2009)

Just as well that you are getting a train because parking is a nightmare at Crumlin. I'd take a taxi to take the pressure off yourself. It is only a 10 minute taxi ride (unless you arrive at the train station at a peak time).

My son had an op there when he was 6 months old. The staff were excellent and made us feel very welcome and  comfortable. 

I hope your baby is okay.


----------



## sandrat (30 May 2009)

Just on the taxi thing, am I better off crossing the road and hailing a taxi on the non heuston side otherwise we'd have to up the quays to come back or is that a big no no?


----------



## Petal (31 May 2009)

Take the Luas to Drimnagh stop, walk down the road off the canal onto Galtimore road (bout 3 mins) and take the 123 from there, or walk (about 15mins), which is probably just as fast.


----------

